# the new forgeworld chapter tactics Red hunters.



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

since i have NO IDEA where to post this the mods can fight over where to redirect this subject.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/F/FWchaptertactics.pdf

for those who cant be arsed:
Mnemonic Redaction Protocols: All models with Chapter 
Tactics (Red Hunters) have the Adamantium Will special rule. 
In addition, once per game at the beginning of any one 
player turn, the controlling player may declare that a number 
of their units with Chapter Tactics (Red Hunters), including 
Dreadnoughts, equal to the number of the turn being played 
will have one of the following special rules, chosen by the 
controlling player, until the beginning of their next turn. For 
example, if the protocols are activated in Turn 3, then three 
units may choose a single special rule from the following to 
apply:
• Counter-attack
• Monster Hunter
• Tank Hunters
• Hatred
• Skyfire
• Interceptor

By this Seal: When using the Allies Matrix, all models in 
the Red Hunters detachment count units from Codex: Grey 
Knights and Sisters of Battle as Battle Brothers so long as an 
Inquisitor is also present in the allied detachment.

the main thing i want to talk about is the Red Hunter thing but other tips are welcome. is there any reason for GK to take an allied detachment of Red Hunters or the other way around (mainly from a competetive standpoint)

the only thing that seems kinda usefull are Bikes (captain on a bike with bikes will help in the assault) and devastator units for the interceptor/skyfire rule.


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

this seems like as good a place as any to me.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

Cheap Riflemen Dreads that can benefit from all those rules would be nice. Using a pack of scoring Terminators from GK on top of an army of cheaper (but no less sturdy) marines. You can also drop Coteaz in with, say, a squad of Devestators now behind an Aegis and go to town. Divination on missile launchers/las? Sure.


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

It got an update:

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/Downloads/Product/PDF/B/FWchaptertactics-v2.pdf

By the Seal now just needs an Inquisitor in the army.


----------



## lokyar (Apr 24, 2011)

thanks zion ;D


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

lokyar said:


> thanks zion ;D


No problem. :so_happy:


----------

